# Windows Me updates



## Lana8 (Oct 5, 2003)

I know that Microsoft is not updating Millenium Me any longer.
Is there a way to look on the Microsoft website and see if there
are any critical updates for Millenium Me or Outlook Express 6?
Not to computer literate/Might seem like a dumb question but
any help or knowledge would be appreciated Thanks


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

This is a long read, but, cool...

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/420218-winme-users-only.html?highlight=aarhus2004

And, it can resolve some things...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I set up a 7-year old desktop less than a month ago and did a fresh install of Windows ME in it. A scan at the Windows updates site displayed numerous critical and optional updates which I installed.

This site will also provide additional Windows ME updates that the Windows updates site doesn't display. After the page loads, scroll down to the Windows ME section and click the "ME Updates" link.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

